# Topics > Spring RoadTrips >  Austin TX to Portland OR

## dblack57

traveling from Austin to Portland and see (2) routes .. One via Albuquerque and the other via Denver, time is essential, recommendations?

----------


## AZBuck

Welcome aboard the RoadTrip America Forums!

The difference between the two routes, in both mileage and time, is so minimal that it really shouldn't be the decision maker for this RoadTrip. This is a four day drive either way and the 3 mile/1 hour difference could easily be eaten up in traffic or construction delays. For what it's worth the route through Albuquerque is minimally shorter, but again this is a trip that needs to be thought of in terms of days and both routes are basically four days long.

AZBuck

----------


## dblack57

I did see there is no difference to speak of in length and travel time.. I should have been clearer in my ? and that is which route is more conducive to keeping on time (4 days) as far as interstate, construction, good lodging along the way etc. .. Thanks for the prompt reply!

----------


## AZBuck

For a few reasons (It's slightly shorter. It avoids Denver. It's scenic. It offers more than a few chances to take breaks in great natural settings.), I'd take the Albuquerque route. Overnight stops would be roughly Fort Sumner NM, Moab UT, and Mountain Home ID, all of which offer a range of lodging options and nearby attractions.

AZbuck

----------


## dblack57

Very helpful! I'm going to focus on that route (Albuquerque) and plan accordingly.. Thanks again - Dan

----------

